# Hyperlinks in Office 2003 auf Datei öffnet nicht



## willimc (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
nun bin ich langsam leider am Ende meiner Kenntnisse und frage hier mal um Rat. Ich benutze Win XP und Office 2003. Für einen Vortrag habe ich ein PowerPoint fertig gemacht im dem Bilder mit Hyperlinks entahlten sind. Klickt man nun auf ein Bild, soll sich die Windows Bild und Faxanzeige öffnen und das Bild darstellen. Dann könnte man das gut vergrößern, scrollen etc. 

Nun zu dem Problem:
Ich habe die Präsentation bereits auf diversen PC's ausporbiert. Überall ist das Verhalten anders. Wie kann ich das Verhalten steuern? Auf einem Rechner öffnete sich der Internetexplorer zum öffnen des Bildes. Das habe ich nun weitestgehen mit der Registry im Griff. Nun kann ich über Arbeitsplatz, Extras, Ordneroptionen Dateitypen einstellen mit welchem Programm der jeweilige Dateityp geöffnet werden soll. Das Funktioier an einigen Rechnern auch, an einem jedoch nur begrenzt. Stelle ich als Standardprogramm beispielsweise Adobe ImageReady ein funktioniert das. Stelle ich Bild und Faxanzeige ein, öffnet sich bei diesem PC bei einem klick auf den Link garnichts mehr. 

Ich möchte eine Lösung ohne VB Makro etc. Da es an machen PC's funktioniert, muss es, auch ohne irgendwelche finsteren Makros einzusetzen, einstellbar sein .

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?
Dankeschön
Timo


----------



## willimc (2. Februar 2009)

Ach nun habe ich noch gerade etwas herausgefunden was ich noch erwähnen möchte. Wenn ich nun meine gesamte Präsentation kopiere und in nen neuen PPT einfüge und nicht speicher und die Hyperlinks neu setze, funktioniert alles wie es soll. Dann speichert PowerPoint die Pfade auch absolut ab, weil es ja noch nicht weiß wo die PPT Datei später mal gespeichert wird. Speicher ich nun die Datei, werden die Pfade in relative Pfade umgewandelt. Dabei wird der "\" zu einem "/" und der Link funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich könnte nun überall absolute Pfade reinschreiben. Das finde ich allerdings auch nicht so gelungen, wenn man das z.B. mal auf nem USB-Stick hat, müsste man das immer alles anpassen.

hat da noch jemand eine Idee zu?
Danke
Timo


----------



## ReinerP (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Timo,

ich stöbere hier gerade mal so rum und habe Dein Problem entdeckt.
Du brauchst Dir keine Gedanken über relative oder absolute Bezüge machen, wenn Du die Grafiken mit deiner Powerpoint Datei im gleichen Verzeichnis abspeicherst. Dann kannst Du dieses komplette Verzeichnis hinkokpieren wo Du möchtest, ohne dass ein Bezug neu gesetzt werden muss.


----------

